# Apostas (1 e 2 de dezembro) - Escolha de Estações



## David sf (27 Nov 2012 às 11:57)

Vamos fazer um novo concurso de apostas, semelhante a muitos que anteriormente se fizeram por aqui. O concurso decorrerá nos dias 1 e 2 de dezembro (sábado e domingo).
Os moldes do concurso e as datas/horas de penalização serão divulgados mais tarde.

*Escolha de estações*
Serão escolhidas *10 estações meteorológicas * a concurso. Como sempre tem acontecido, os 10 primeiros classificados do anterior concurso serão responsáveis pela escolha das estações meteorológicas que entrarão no concurso. Os 8 membros classificados nos lugares seguintes serão designados como suplentes. 

Num total de 10 estações, pelo menos 2 delas terão que ser amadoras (podem ser mais) desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net que indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 10 membros que submetam 10 estações até às 18 horas de amanhã (quarta-feira). Os 8 membros suplentes podem submeter até às 23:59 desse mesmo dia, caso o total de 10 estações não tenha ainda sido conseguido até às 18:00 de amanhã.

*Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras:* (até quarta, 28, às 18h00)
rozzo
Miguel96
MSantos
David sf
Gilmet
Jorge_scp
N_Fig
Vince
Agreste
João Soares

*Suplentes* (só a partir das 18h de quarta, e se necessário)
Manchester
Skizzo
ecobcg
Algarvio1980
tomalino
meteo
miguel
Duarte Sousa

Durante o processo de escolha de estações, os restantes membros que não podem escolher, podem contudo sugerir estações aos decisores, *dando argumentos para a escolha desta ou daquela estação*, e indicando claramente na mensagem que se trata de uma *sugestão*.

À medida que as estações forem sendo escolhidas, serão colocadas no final desta mesma mensagem. Por favor evitem estações muito próximas, tentem conseguir alguma distribuição territorial.


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2012 às 12:18)

Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim)


----------



## rozzo (27 Nov 2012 às 15:14)

Escolho a estação amadora de Nova Oeiras (do fsl).


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2012 às 16:50)

*Sugestão*

Sugiro a *RUEMA de Luzim - Penafiel*.

O *interior* do Douro Litoral ainda não esteve representado em nenhuma destas apostas.

Boas apostas


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Nov 2012 às 17:15)

Escolho a Estação Meteorológica de* Arouca *do site do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2012 às 17:29)

Sugestão

Sugiro a *EMA- Sintra, Colares*,visto ser uma estação bastante recente(2012).


----------



## N_Fig (27 Nov 2012 às 21:27)

Dunas de Mira, do IM.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2012 às 21:48)

Era para escolher Montalegre, mas visto que nos últimos dias a estação tem estado a falhar, a minha opção recai sobre *Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro*.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Nov 2012 às 23:35)

Escolho a estação da *Zambujeira*(RUEMA).

Ver como se comporta a temperatura no litoral Sul.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2012 às 00:35)

Eu escolho a estação do IM de *Miranda do Douro*.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (28 Nov 2012 às 09:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sugestão
> 
> Sugiro a *EMA- Sintra, Colares*,visto ser uma estação bastante recente(2012).



Faço das palavras do Jonas as minhas palavras. Uma estação que têm registado temperaturas minimas interessantes


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2012 às 11:01)

Não sei se alguma vez colocámos aqui uma estação da Madeira. A previsão do IM coloca aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve nos pontos altos da ilha no sábado, portanto vamos até ao Areeiro na ilha da Madeira (não deve pifar entretanto).

*Estação IM: Madeira, Areeiro.*

Se for muito descabido fico-me por _Mértola, Vale Formoso._


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2012 às 11:14)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei se alguma vez colocámos aqui uma estação da Madeira. A previsão do IM coloca aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve nos pontos altos da ilha no sábado, portanto vamos até ao Areeiro na ilha da Madeira (não deve pifar entretanto).
> 
> *Estação IM: Madeira, Areeiro.*
> 
> Se for muito descabido fico-me por _Mértola, Vale Formoso._



Já uma vez tinha referido numa ocasião de uma anterior aposta que seria interessante alargar este "jogo" aos arquipélagos, afinal também fazem parte do nosso País e seria interessante participarem também.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2012 às 12:31)

Escolho uma Estação automática amadora, MeteoRedondo.


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2012 às 12:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Sugestão*
> 
> Sugiro a *RUEMA de Luzim - Penafiel*.
> 
> ...



Sigo esta sugestão, *Luzim - Penafiel*.

Como tal, fica completa a submissão de estações, em breve será aberto o tópico para se apostar.


----------

